# Best starter bow for my wife



## absolutecool

First thing you need to do is take her to that shop and get her measured up right. If you are both pretty new then you will need all the help you can get. You don't want to 'over bow' her first off cause she will end up hating it.....You also don't want to get her a 'kids' bow which is what a lot of women end up with and you get the same result..not liking the sport very much.

Get her measured then search the classifieds and see what you can find. If she is in the 30-40 pound range try to find her something nice and then if she outgrows that weight you can get her some limbs to up her weight with. I personally would rather have a grown woman bow than a kids bow to start. To me it would just feel better in your hands.

I shoot Bowtech Guardians and a Sentinel. I know lots of folks here shoot lots of different things and it is all a matter of personal preference. Of course everyone is partial to thier particular brand. You can't go wrong with any of the new bows that anyone puts out. I shot a New Breed Archery bow the other day and it was very nice.

You can check out Shoots Like a Girl, she has test flights and if you could get your woman to one of those it would be wicked awesome. She has bows of every flavor and she can shoot to her hearts content plus get some good pointers along the way. She will be in Columbus, Georgia this weekend for the ASA classic if ya'll are up for a road trip!!

Good luck and feel free to ask away and have her join up to discuss stuff!!


----------



## Tn.Hoytshooter

I started out with the diamond edge and then I had a Trykon sport. Have had about 8 others since then, lol! I agree with absolute cool. I think that most of the new bows out are all good. We liked the edge because of the draw adjustments. Pse has the new chaos out and it has a lot of adjustment, for around the same price. Browning has some real nice bows with a lot of adjustment. I hear a lot of good stuff about the martin bows, but have not had the chance to own one of these yet. Tell her best of luck and happy shooting! And Happy Anniversary to you both!


----------



## Mali

I agree with Shanna that getting her measured right is crucial. I have a 26.5DL but shoot at 26. 

I began shooting a Hoyt Kobalt (great bow and I wish I hadn't sold it!). I shot it for about 6 months before I moved up to my current bow which is a Hoyt 737. 

If you are ever close to a SLG test flight, I would seriously suggest making the trip and taking her to shoot some bows. I hate that most shops don't have bows set up for women (can understand the thinking behind it but it's annoying) and a SLG Test Flight would be a fabulous opportunity for her, I wish I could go to one 

Good luck to you both, I hope she falls in love with the sport and that you both have many happy hours hunting together  Happy Anniversary! :blob1:


----------



## archermarj

*exciting*

It is very exciting to share a common sport and archery is one that you can do together. My husband has been shooting for a long time and when he got me into it we have had something to enjoy together ever since. I agree with absolutecool: Please measure your wife to get the best bow available and also get her a woman's bow. Also, most women (at least with me) can not pull a large amount of weight at the begininng a 30-40 pound limbs or 40-50 poung limbs will probably be best. I shoot an Elite and have found they make some wonderful short draw bows that fit women.

Good Luck in your new endevours.


----------



## MN_Chick

jdouthit said:


> I know y'all ladies get asked this question a lot, but I thought I'd ask again and hope for some fresh input. I just started shooting a bow this month and my wife is wanting to get into the sport, too. I bought a used Mathews MQ32 for myself and had to get a new cam and strings put on it. Well, last week she went with me to pick my bow up from getting the new cam and everything put on and I caught her looking around at the bows while we were there. Then when I came home from work later that day she was online taking her hunter's education course. I'd say she is really wanting to try this thing out. Our anniversary 1 yr. anniversary is coming up next month and I thought about getting her a bow. She'd prefer a pink bow, but it isn't required. I saw some pics from y'alls picture thread of camo bows with pink strings and wrist straps and they looked awesome (actually better than the standard pink bows in my opinion)! I've looked at the Diamond Razor Edge and am leaning towards it just because of the adjustability factor in both draw length and draw weight. One thing I learned after buying my bow is if you are new and don't know what you need adjustability is your best friend. I'm looking to stay around the same price as the Razor Edge just because I want to make sure she is going to like it before we spend top dollar on a bow. What are you ladies shooting, what would you recommend, and why?


I really do NOT like the Edge for women. It's a kids bow, and if she really takes to shooting, she will outgrow it quickly. The best plan is to take her out to test a few. See what she likes the look of and what feels good in her hand. If she's new, she may not really know what she's looking for, but its important for her to like the bow. Otherwise she won't have much interest in learning. Let her pick her accessories and colors and all that fun stuff, so that it feels like it is really her own. We may not shoot well at first, but we should at least look good doing it! 

Get her measured for draw length, and see what she can comfortably pull- that will have a very large impact on what may work better for her. Some bows a lot of women seem to like are the Hoyt Trykon, Martin Leopard, Bowtech Equalizer. If she has a longer draw length, her options are more open. I shoot an Alien and absolutely love it- its lightweight with an extremely smooth draw and release. 

Some things to look for are a comfortable grip, solid back wall and easy draw cycle. Yes, adjustablility is also a good thing. It will give her room to play a little. She should be able to draw the bow while sitting down. Otherwise its too heavy of a draw and will affect her form. Also be sure to start her with a good arm guard, women are more likely to hyper extend our elbows and get hit.

If you really want to give it as a gift, take her shopping just for fun.. then go back, buy the one she liked and wrap it up. Good luck, though! Archery is a great family sport.


----------



## maineyotekiller

The Edge is a fine bow for women. My wife finished 24th at the Worlds with hers last year. Its weekness is its "wall" or lack there of. Check out the PSE Chaos. It has a cool pink color also!


----------



## KHunter1

I started right here as well, when my wife said she wanted a bow. Got a lot of great advise.

Ended up with the Hoyt Kobalt. Beautiful candy red. Very small axle2axle and light weight so easy to lug around at 3Ds which we have been doing a lot of. Got a matching powder-coated and cool-looking stabilizer made by Jim Posten Stabilization. As my wife says " I would never have bonded with a camo bow" which is what I assumed we would get. So make sure you meet her needs, not your wants. Sounds like you are on your way.

We bought the 40-50" limbs and she went from 36 up to 44 pounds in no time at all but many smaller women may be happy topping out at less than 40 pounds.

Kirby


----------



## turkeyinstinct

My wife is currently shooting a PSE Stinger, She seems to like it a lot and it shoots very well for her. You might want to give one them a look.....


----------



## bowtechbuffy

MN_Chick said:


> I really do NOT like the Edge for women. It's a kids bow, and if she really takes to shooting, she will outgrow it quickly. The best plan is to take her out to test a few. See what she likes the look of and what feels good in her hand. If she's new, she may not really know what she's looking for, but its important for her to like the bow. Otherwise she won't have much interest in learning. Let her pick her accessories and colors and all that fun stuff, so that it feels like it is really her own. We may not shoot well at first, but we should at least look good doing it!
> 
> Get her measured for draw length, and see what she can comfortably pull- that will have a very large impact on what may work better for her. Some bows a lot of women seem to like are the Hoyt Trykon, Martin Leopard, Bowtech Equalizer. If she has a longer draw length, her options are more open. I shoot an Alien and absolutely love it- its lightweight with an extremely smooth draw and release.
> 
> Some things to look for are a comfortable grip, solid back wall and easy draw cycle. Yes, adjustablility is also a good thing. It will give her room to play a little. She should be able to draw the bow while sitting down. Otherwise its too heavy of a draw and will affect her form. Also be sure to start her with a good arm guard, women are more likely to hyper extend our elbows and get hit.
> 
> If you really want to give it as a gift, take her shopping just for fun.. then go back, buy the one she liked and wrap it up. Good luck, though! Archery is a great family sport.


The Razor Edge is NOT A KIDS BOW: Per the Diamond website at http://www.diamondarchery.com/bow_razoredge.php

"If you want someone’s introduction to archery to lead to a lifelong passion, start him or her with gear that provides a taste of success. The Razor Edge utilizes a dual cam, rotating mod system for a maximized draw length range of a full eleven inches. With two peak draw weight versions available and the ability to back down 50%, the Razor Edge can cover a range from 15 to 60 pounds. Such flexibility makes the Razor Edge the only bow that can accommodate an archer from first-time shooter to successful big game hunter. Additionally, the newly designed ergo grip fits a broader range of hand sizes comfortably and the redesigned riser reflects the serious hunting bow it is. The complete Boondocks package includes quiver, rest, sling and sights. 

The Razor Edge is also available in an infinite mod configuration that is ideal for teaching large groups with various draw lengths."

I highly recommend the Razor Edge as a beginners bow. It has the adjustability that you will need as well as the accuracy that she will want. If it is set up properly (A VITAL PEICE OF THE PUZZLE) it will perfomr very well for her. 

Please don't listen to bashers. There isn't a single "right bow" for everyone. The one good bit of advice here was to take your wife and let her try as many bows as possible and see what she likes. Even as a newbie, she will be able to tell after shooting a few bows, which one feels comfortable in her hand, which one is easy to draw, etc. Ultimately the choice should be hers (you can help her of course) because she's going to be the one shooitng it. Not us.


----------



## jdouthit

Has anyone shot the Mission Menace? Did y'all like it? It seems to be along the same lines as the diamond razor edge as far as adjustments go.


----------



## MN_Chick

jdouthit said:


> Has anyone shot the Mission Menace? Did y'all like it? It seems to be along the same lines as the diamond razor edge as far as adjustments go.


It is a great bow, but very, very small. It has the look of a kid's bow, but is a great shooter. I would think for small women it would work ok. My son shoots one at 25" and about 20#. I figure he will shoot it until his early teen years, when he will want a more adult looking bow. 

It's very lightweight, but suprisingly quick. Brace height is 7.25", so it is a little more forgiving, but still has an overall bow weight of less than 3 pounds.
The UX2 would be good to check out, also. It's a more adult looking bow and is also very adjustable.


----------



## kimmiedawn

Like said before, have her draw length measured 1st and formost. Then if u are lookin for adjustability and pink, look at the pink camo Parker SideKick..18-28" and mine is 30-40# set at 41#.


----------



## shortstroke 91

My wife loves her Parker Sidekick! #40 at her 23.5" It was a little loud at first but we managed to quiet it down a bunch.


----------



## MDHunter80

*Diamond Edge*

I gotta say I love my bow. I put so many different ones in my hands last year to get a feel for them and shot about 6. But in the end that is what I went with, My Diamond Edge. Did I mention, I love my bow. But first and foremost, get her to try some out. Everyone has a different opinion based on hand size. But I'm just glad to know more people are picking up on this sport.


----------



## bowtechbuffy

There is no one "right" bow for anyone. Usually it's a matter of finding one that you like and then getting it set up for your shooting style and your needs. That being said, Try as many as you can, and trust your instincts. If something feels weird when you pull it back, try another one. 

Typically there is t least one or two bows in every manufacturer's line up that will suit any given individual shooter. Just a matter of figuring out which ones...


----------



## kimmiedawn

MDHunter80 said:


> I gotta say I love my bow. I put so many different ones in my hands last year to get a feel for them and shot about 6. But in the end that is what I went with, My Diamond Edge. Did I mention, I love my bow. But first and foremost, get her to try some out. *Everyone has a different opinion based on hand size*. But I'm just glad to know more people are picking up on this sport.


That is so true. Plus another thing we can all "agree to disagree" on is the bows physical weight.. Some ppl like a heavier bow in there hand just like some ppl like longer stabilizers for 3D. I am just the oposite. I like lighter phys weight and shorter stab..


----------



## stassy74

I shoot a Parker Buckshot and absolutely love it! The strings and customization are up to her but it is easy to pull back and is extremely quiet.




jdouthit said:


> I know y'all ladies get asked this question a lot, but I thought I'd ask again and hope for some fresh input. I just started shooting a bow this month and my wife is wanting to get into the sport, too. I bought a used Mathews MQ32 for myself and had to get a new cam and strings put on it. Well, last week she went with me to pick my bow up from getting the new cam and everything put on and I caught her looking around at the bows while we were there. Then when I came home from work later that day she was online taking her hunter's education course. I'd say she is really wanting to try this thing out. Our anniversary 1 yr. anniversary is coming up next month and I thought about getting her a bow. She'd prefer a pink bow, but it isn't required. I saw some pics from y'alls picture thread of camo bows with pink strings and wrist straps and they looked awesome (actually better than the standard pink bows in my opinion)! I've looked at the Diamond Razor Edge and am leaning towards it just because of the adjustability factor in both draw length and draw weight. One thing I learned after buying my bow is if you are new and don't know what you need adjustability is your best friend. I'm looking to stay around the same price as the Razor Edge just because I want to make sure she is going to like it before we spend top dollar on a bow. What are you ladies shooting, what would you recommend, and why?


----------



## KISS

*so many choices!*

I have to agree with the other posts here ... she needs to try out several and find one that fits her. I personally don't know if she will be able tell the first couple of times she shoots- especially if she is brand new to the sport, so you might buy one and then have to get a different one later. (luckily, there is a great classified section for selling if you have to! )
Most places do not have bows light enough for everyone to pull- so be cautious that she doesn't hurt herself.~!!~
I have shot the PSE Spyder, Martin Shadowcat, the Bowtech Equalizer and currently have the Bowtech Captain. All the bow companies "now days" are pretty competitive and the quality is good, so finding the fit is the key to her wanting to shoot!


----------



## GMM

A few years after my wife and I were married I decided it was time for her to get a ne bow. She was still shooting the bow she got when she was 12 yo. I took her to the shop and had her look around and ended up ordering a Mathews Mustang for her. I set it up, then let her do the initial tune, and she loves it (heck, I like it too, it is smooth, light, forgiving and pretty fast), and it is definately not a childrens bow. 

Set at 43# (40-50 bow) it is shooting CX 200 arrows with 75 gr tips at 250 fps. It is not the brand new bow out, but my wife always asks if I think certain bows will shoot like it, so I think we made a good choice. 

We bought it in 04, so you may be able to find a used one for a good price. I have not shot any other short draw bows, so I cannot say how they shoot, but I know this one shoots well. It may be something to look into.


----------



## canam

i jdouthit
I'm not sure if you've made a choice yet, but I'd suggest getting a card and putting a note in it that you're going to take her "bow shopping". You'll have done some research to see some ideas and then she can get to pick it out with you. That's a wonderful gift to give her because it is a gift that says you want to spend time with her. While I LOVE my Diamond Razor Edge and did half decently while shooting it, you still need to give her a chance to make a decision.

Let us know how it goes! Good Luck!


----------



## rdnckgrl1987

I had the diamond edge....i didnt even keep it a whole year....i personally didnt like it. We could never paper tune it....and neither could the bow shop. I really didnt have much faith in it. Now i have the ross carnivore 31 which is the QUIETEST bow i have ever shot and i can shoot better with it and it was paper tuned in a matter of minutes. I love it but I really want the New Matthews Passion!!!! I have only been shooting for about 2 years and have had two bows.....it is very important for the bow to fit you and while i can shoot pretty good with the carnivore my draw length is too long which is causing bad form....one reason i am excited about the Passion. It has a short draw length and is fast imo. But other than the draw length issue i love love love my carnivore and it has 60-70 lb limbs but i am actually pulling 50 somethin. I am 5'3" and 120 lbs so its really hard to find somethin that fits good. I would jus recommend tryin a few out and what is comfortable is best....although there arent too too many dealers with low enough draw weights and draw lengths to try out many different ones...thats the only down fall


----------



## bowmtn

My wife shoots a pse bowmadness xs that she loves, they start at 25 inch draw and 40-50 limbs the price is 499 new which is not bad for what you get, she shot parker bows before that and they have good stuff to. Go to as many shops that you can where she can try them all


----------



## cbk254

Hey  I started off shooting a Mathews Ignition. It is considered a "youth bow", however, there is a large window for adjustments (19-26 inch draw lengths, 20-50 lb draw weights). My draw is 25" and I started pulling 35 pounds to begin with. Since, I have moved to a Mathews Mustang...and will eventually purchase a new Mathews Passion this year. In my opinion, you can't go wrong with any of the Mathews products!!


----------



## jdouthit

I went to the local shop at lunch with my dad to pick up his new Bowtech Admiral and while I was there I inquired about a few bows for my wife. It was very discouraging. I was really hoping to have her shoot the Hoyt Kobalt, Hoyt Turbohawk, or Mathews Passion and see how she liked those. Not only did he have the Hoyt's in 60lbs limbs and up only, but he told me he ordered several of the Mathews Passion, but he only ordered them in "grown men sizes" because the draw length is not adjustable. At first I thought that sounded crazy, but you know I can see the shops's point with the Mathews deal. I really think Mathews should have made this bow a bit more adjustable, but I guess they decided to stay with their "stick it to the consumer" adjustability marketing platform. As for the Hoyt's that really stinks because I can't even shoot them and make a decision for her because I'm left handed and they only had right handed models. With that being said, yes I would rather her shoot and make her own decision. It looks like if she finally decides 100% that she wants a bow we will be calling and driving just to find something for her to shoot other than a Diamond Razor Edge.


----------



## hardcorehunter1

i got a parker buckshot 40-50# that would be perfect...pm me if interested


----------



## southpaw2000

I started out with a Hoyt Kobalt 24.5 inch draw length and 20 lb draw weight. Having the low draw weight helped me to develop my "archery muscles" and to practice good form. While your wife may be able to pull a lot of weight, she should not be over-bowed in the beginning, as she will not have fun and it will be frustrating. The first bow does not necessarily have to be a new bow, as in the beginning, you don't necessarily know exactly what you want in a bow. Sometimes you just have to shoot for a while to realize the bow is too heavy, too light, or you don't like the draw cycle. For a lot of archers, the first bow is not the bow they usually stick with. If you can, try to join an archery club in your area, fellow archers are great sources of information and fellow women archers may let you try out their bows.


----------



## TNeilson

My husband just bought me my first bow last September for our 20 year anniversary. I went down to the shop and got measured to make sure he got the right one. I ended up with the Mathew's Ignition. It is a youth/womens bow and very light weight. I absolutely love it! And it comes in great colors...mine is black cherry! Of course I'm now hooked and about to purchase my second bow...also a Mathews. It's a Prestige, light weight at 3.9lbs and comes in some good colors.


----------



## Sarah Faith

I just shot a Mission Craze and love it! It is very adjustable,light weight,and quick! I'm going to get it customized and only out around $500. Can't wait to get it in and go to shooting!


----------



## crowinghen

first posted july 2009 i bet he's bought a bow by now


----------



## s.tan

crowinghen said:


> first posted july 2009 i bet he's bought a bow by now


I think it would be great if "jdouthit" could come back on and comment on his wife's choice of bows now that the thread has been resurrected. I'm really glad that this thread popped up since it gave me info on bows that are suitable for women. I am hoping that one day soon my wife will pick up a bow and start shooting with my sons and me
.


----------



## threetoe

MN_Chick said:


> I really do NOT like the Edge for women. It's a kids bow,,,,,,,,



I could not disagree more. The Razor Edge is a GREAT starter bow. Especially for the money. IMO it's the best bang for the buck.

Bill


----------



## crowinghen

s.tan said:


> I think it would be great if "jdouthit" could come back on and comment on his wife's choice of bows now that the thread has been resurrected. I'm really glad that this thread popped up since it gave me info on bows that are suitable for women. I am hoping that one day soon my wife will pick up a bow and start shooting with my sons and me
> .


 Yeah that would be cool if we found out the ending... plus it's good to know which used bows are tried and true good for women

susie


----------

